# Nitonradio ~ who was that bloke?



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

Ever wondered who the John Arlott impersonator was at Nitonradio? Me too. I wonder if there are any photographs of him? So we can put a face to it after all this time.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Les,

He has been mentioned on this site a couple of times. His name was Rodney - I can't for the life of me remember his surname. 

I worked him whilst he was at GNI and worked with him when overseas a few years later. 

Steve.

(Thumb)


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

Moulder said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> He has been mentioned on this site a couple of times. His name was Rodney - I can't for the life of me remember his surname.
> 
> ...


Certainly a good replica of the cricket commentator..... took the sting out of QRY6 ;-)


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

les.edge***be said:


> Certainly a good replica of the cricket commentator..... took the sting out of QRY6 ;-)


He was quite chuffed when I told him that he was 'well known' by many a RO working Niton on R/T and also by other crew who were waiting in the radio room for their call home.

(Thumb)


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

His name was Rodney Betts - I worked with him also.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

NoMoss said:


> His name was Rodney Betts - I worked with him also.


Thats him Ted - many thanks for jolting my memory. (Applause)

Steve.

(Thumb)


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Was Rodney Betts the guy with the slow but distinctive drawl on R/T, it so I remember that voice clearly.


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

mikeg said:


> Was Rodney Betts the guy with the slow but distinctive drawl on R/T, it so I remember that voice clearly.


That was him. It was easy to imitate his voice and some of us did so on occasions to confuse people we worked regularly.


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

NoMoss said:


> That was him. It was easy to imitate his voice and some of us did so on occasions to confuse people we worked regularly.


Be good to see a face to put to the name and voice.....


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

les.edge***be said:


> Be good to see a face to put to the name and voice.....


I don't have a photo, never thought of it at the time. We were a pretty unsocial bunch - someone tried to organise a Christmas get-together once but got no takers!


----------



## Oceanspan (Mar 4, 2006)

Does anybody remember Pat Routledge? He was my uncle.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

NoMoss said:


> That was him. It was easy to imitate his voice and some of us did so on occasions to confuse people we worked regularly.


Also some at sea imitated his voice back to him and got away with it.


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

Oceanspan said:


> Does anybody remember Pat Routledge? He was my uncle.


I think I do - he was a very quiet spoken chap he acted as OIC on occasion if I am right.


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

mikeg said:


> Also some at sea imitated his voice back to him and got away with it.


Well, ytou just have to don't you..... watches got a bit tedious ;-)


----------

